# Introducing Starla



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thought it was time to share the good news  We have a new addition here at Teodoro  

Can you tell we like black and white around here?! 

Our next show potential:

Starla, "Designers Starlet Dancing for Teodoro" came home on Friday and fits into our pack perfectly! Already bff's with her older half sister, Dulce  She's my little shadow following me everywhere and almost always by my side when I'm on the couch. I never thought I'd say this but mopping is fun around with her as she is always chasing the mop LOL. 


Very inquisitive! She notices everything the other puppies don't! Today she was staring at the toilet paper roll in the bathroom and I could see the wheels spinning on how she was wishing she could get to it. We're safe for now but for how long?! 


Needless to say we couldn't be any happier with her  She has a tail that goes a mile a minute. I think its just a matter of time before she takes off flying LOL


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

So cute!! Congrats!!!!! 

I love black and white dogs.. my favorite.. yet I dont have one right now.. LOL

One day i guess when my boys get older.. lol five years I tell my self..


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

She's adorable! Great name! I was going to suggest Twila. 8) 

We like the black and white too, and finally have a couple! Your pack is looking pretty good! I like pic with all 6 of them on the couch. Heaven!!

Demi sends a high five to her little sister and Dulce! She says dream big! Go get that toilet paper!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats, Renee! She's really is a little star, isn't she?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

She is so darn cute, love the markings, you are going to have so much fun with her. Nothing like a puppy adventure.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Cutie Petootie*

You'll have fun with that one. Congrats!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

*new pup*

Beautiful puppy! Best of luck and congratulations! You make me want to get another Hav. 
Pam


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute!!! I love the name. When their so small they look like all nose.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww she is very cute!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

She's adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's very cute! Congrats!!! Look forward to seeing her in the show ring.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, I love her! Congratulations!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

How cute! Great markings too. Her breeder is someone I like, tell her I said "Hey".


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love her!!!


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

What a doll!! I love her! Congratulations!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yay!!! Another black and white, my favorite!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! She has lovely markings! I love black and whites too. How did I manage not to get one?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks all! I adore her  Can't wait to get back in the ring! Aside from a puppy fun match that I took Dulce to a few weeks ago I haven't had that much experience showing. So, it will be an adventure for the 3 of us! My showing experience was literally cut short with our first Havanese - Max. Starla, Dulce & I will learning as we go.. 

I gotta say her breeder is awesome  She finished Sophie to her CH & was the matchmaker for our current litter. And, she has esp! Once I saw her litter I knew I had to have one and thought it was all a dream but she made it possible  Dreams do come true!

I think someone still needs to pinch me. It kinda feels like a dream as my father always swore 4 was the limit! 

Farah - Love the name Twila! I'll reserve it for her future daughter  It'll go perfect with her registered name Teodoro She's A Shooting Star. 

Demi has yet to get her shred on yet, eh?! At least she's taking to heart my pep talk about giving out french kisses like candy  

Kim - she's a shooting star! Kinda like a wind up toy gone bad bouncing all over the place LOL 

Kathy - I'll pass on the word  Now if I could get her on this forum! 


MHS tip:
I found out a new trick but it only works if the dog you are adding is of the same & color as your others. We brought Starla home early & my dad had no clue when she was coming. I walked in the kitchen with her down my shirt & his only comment was poor puppy! Didn't even notice that it wasn't one of ours lol. After 15 weeks he still has difficulty of telling them all apart.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

I love black and white! Such a cutie!!! I'd like a little B&W male...for Beanie to play with...


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Very cute. I'm partial to black and white myself.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats, Renee!! That is just too funny about sneaking another b&w puppy. lol She is adorable.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Marj! Yeah, I'm still mystified how he couldn't tell the difference. Glad I know for future reference! LOL

Finally a pic of her without blue eyes lol


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Aww! So cute!! 

Maybe thats what I should do...stick to all dogs of one color to keep my husband guessing. LOL


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I love B&W too! That face could get away with anything in my house!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, What a cutie. Once I convince DH to let me have another dog, I want a Black and White Parti


----------

